# wanted bichon frise



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

hi my mum is looking for a bicho frise but they are really expensive and its not the kind of money we can get does any1 know where we can get one cheep thats not a puppy farm


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

have u tried bichon frise rescue?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

You may find one in rescue but chances are that you wont , anyone rehoming a pedigree may ask money for it to ensure its going to a home that can keep it properly .
Rescue will charge you too often for spaying etc .


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just looked on Pets 4 homes there are a few for sale about £250 , but this is the cheaper home reared ones for pedigree and health tested your loooking at £ 500 ish


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah speak to your local rescue they probably will have small crossbreeds available maybe similar to the bichon frise but doubt you will get pure bred for free, even the shelters charge an adoption fee...

Sorry to sound like a nag, but the cost of buying the dog is usually nothing in relation to the upkeep of it in the long run, is your ma sure she will be able to afford things in the long term... flea treatment, regular visits to groomers, good quality food, beds, toys, crate, collars/leads, worming tablets, innoculations... and so on... if she can't afford the initial price how will she cope with all that?

I only say this as it has worked out a LOT more expensive keeping our pup than we ever expected. Good luck with your search


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

its not that she has no money its that she has only had guard dogs in the past so she is very unsure about breeds but from what we have read bichon frise seem very intelligent and good with kids also very little shedding which sounds perfect 
if anyone knows of a better breed please tell us 
thanks


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

theres one here

<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,

You've already had some great advice here but i'm gunna add my 2p.

I have a Bichon called Monty (below). It's worth saving for a few months and buying a healthy one from a good breeder. Its great if you can rescue one but these will not be free and if they are they could have health issues.

Darren


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Shane said:


> theres one here
> 
> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


A very nice one here, would love to get a playmate for Monty, so tempting!


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

go on; you know you want to


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

Darren said:


> Hi,
> 
> You've already had some great advice here but i'm gunna add my 2p.
> 
> ...


hi thank you darren she has seen a few she likes on there (finaly) she is just awaiting a reply


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

be careful on the pets4homes site the woman on their with bichons from lincolnshire is a puppy dealer


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would just like to add this, please remember these need clipping to keep their coats nice.and that extra money all adds up.


----------



## emmakeo (Oct 26, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> be careful on the pets4homes site the woman on their with bichons from lincolnshire is a puppy dealer


hi what is a puppy dealer 
by the way your dogs are beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

emmakeo said:


> hi what is a puppy dealer
> by the way your dogs are beautiful:thumbup:


there is already a thread on here about her, shes got loads of different breeds for sale, so i gave her a ring & she dose'nt own the parents of these puppies shes just buying them in so they'll be really poor quality & probably traumatised from being shipped around. Jo x thanks again about my dogs x


----------

